# New Labs on Methimazole



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I got my first labs on Methimazole. I had been on the meds for 2 weeks when doc ordered new labs. My liver enzymes are HIGH. Is that normal? Should I be concerned?

He just asked me how I was feeling, so he could adjust my dose. I'm still feeling crappy. SOOOOOO tired. And my eyes are freaking out. Super gritty, puffy eyelids, and when I get tired, they water badly & feel like I have sand in them. I've also been getting more headaches. My heart has been pretty good, and my tremors are better until it's time to take my medicine, or I exert myself in the least.

*Free T4: 1.2 ng/dL / (0.7 - 1.8)*
*TSH: <0.01 mcIU/mL (High) / (0.55 - 4.78)*

Protein Total: 6.4 gm/dL / (6.1 - 7.9)
Albumin Level: 3.2 gm/dL / (3.5 - 4.8)
Bilirubin Total: 0.5 mg/dL / (0.3 - 1.2)
Bilirubin Direct: 0.1 mg/dL /( - <=0.2)
Bilirubin Indirect: 0.4 mg/dL / (0.1 - 0.7)
*Alanine Aminotransferase: 46 unit/L (High) / ( - <=33)*
*Alkaline Phosphatase: 129 unit/L (High) / (32 - 91)*
Aspartate Aminotransferase: 31 unit/L / (15 - 41)

Here were my labs when diagnosed for reference:

Thyroxine Free: Result 2.5 ng/dL (High) / Normal: 0.7 ng/dL - 1.8 ng/dL
Triiodothyronine: Result 271 ng/dL (High) / Normal: 60 ng/dL - 181 ng/dL
TSH: Result < 0.01 mcIU/mL (Low) / Normal: 0.55 mcIU/mL - 4.78 mcIU/mL
TSH Receptor Antibody: Result 5.12 IU/L (High) / Normal: <= 1.75 IU/L


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

What dose of Methimazole are you currently on and have you seen a board certified ophthalmologist for your eyes?

High liver enzymes are an indication that you may not be tolerating the Methimazole so well but clearly your doctor is "on it" so not to worry. Especially during the initial adjustment period.

What is the game plan for the future? Has your doctor provided options for you?

Sending hugs; I know you don't feel well!


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

I am on 20mg of methimazole once daily.

I have astigmatism, and have been to the same optometrist for years. I have read that I need to be monitired by a MD (ophthalmologist), so I have asked my endo for a referral.

Luckily (or not so lucky sometimes), I am going to the clinic attached to Emory University Hospital, so I have access to all kinds of doctors, that are on the cutting edge of medicine. I just have to make sure I'm not worked on by a student at any time! 

I told my doctor this morning, that on a scale of 1-10 (1 - feeling horrible / 10 - feeling great), I was a 1-2 when I was diagnosed, and I'm a 2-3 now. Depending on the day. I definitely have good days and bad days. Well, more like good "few hours" and bad days.

Have not talked about any "options". He has mentioned RAI, but still wants me stable for awhile before even talking about it. I know some people have suffered with these problems or years, but I'm getting really sick of it. Being a wedding photographer requires me to be feeling good, and on my game, and I'm FAR from that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Emory is the best. Hubby and I live in the Atlanta Metro area. Anyway........................yes; you must see an ophthalmologist and the sooner the better. "If" you have RAI, you can be put on a pred pak before hand to ease off the effect of the RAI on the eyes. Or you can opt for surgery. I would opt for surgery if I could do it over as I had to have RAI 3 times. Of course, this was a very very advanced case of Graves' Disease.

Your profession could be severely compromised. It is my very humble opinion that opting for surgery soon would be in your best interest. Truly! You don't want double vision and you will have anger issues due to uncontrolled issues re the hormones. Trust me on this. Plus, you are going to look ill. That is not good for what you do!!

Wishing you all the best here and do know that no matter what course you chose, we are here to support you.

Hugs,


----------



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

Doctor lowered methimazole to 15mg daily, and re-check labs in 2-3 weeks.

He also referred me to a opthamologist! :scared0015:

I'm getting really anxious to talk about real treatment options. This medicine seems like a necessary evil to get me stabilized, but I want to know what the plan of action is as soon as that happens. I got stuff I need to plan, and be healthy for! :anim_26:


----------

